# cough after anesthesia, how long?



## TMarie

It has been 12 days since Jakes surgery. I know they sometimes cough from the anesthesia, but how long does that last? He still has an occasional cough, throughout the day. I figured it would of been gone by now. 
sometimes I think all his legs look swollen but my husband doesn't see it. Sometimes he will be real lethargic, cough a couple dry coughs. the poor boy just hasn't been himself lately. I am probably just being a worried mama. He goes back to the vet this weekend to get his stitches out, but was wondering if you guys think the coughing is normal?


----------



## zyppi

I worry about coughs. I'd call your vet.


----------



## Wetdog

Coughing and throat irritation is fairly common after anesthesia--not from the medications, but from the tube placed in the throat to assist breathing.
Twelve days later however, should be plenty of time for any irritation or inflamation to subside. 
Be sure to mention it when you take him to the vet.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">I agree. Under the circumstances,I would be concerned.

Tammy, I know you have to keep your place clean. What type of cleaners are you using? I would limit Jake's exposure. </span>


----------



## TMarie

Thanks guys.
I am waiting for a call back from the vet.

I use vinegar and hot water for mostly everything. I do use bleach, but only in the daycare room, for the toys, and furniture, but I take them all in the garage to clean. So the vapors are not in the house around the dogs.

Hopefully it isn't anything, and he will be better soon.


----------



## Chris Wild

As was said, some coughing afterwards isn't uncommon due to throat irritation. But it should subside within a couple days. 12 days later would indicate something else is going on. I wouldn't necessarily run him to the vet if he's otherwise acting ok, but would definitely mention it when you take him in. It's possible he picked up something somwhere, maybe even at the vet's. A couple years ago we brought home a dog after being spayed and she coughed for several days afterwards. It wasn't until our other dogs started coughing that we realized she'd contracted kennel cough a the vet office, which she then proceeded to spread to the rest of our dogs.


----------



## TMarie

Thanks Chris,

I certainly hope he didn't pick anything up. He isn't coughing as much today. It is more of a little half gag half cough? Maybe once every few hours.
I did talk to the vet, and he will check him over tomorrow when we go in.


----------

